# Do you give your toddlers fried foods?



## yasinsmama (Mar 9, 2008)

Just curious.


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

Yup. Not in excess, but I'm from Central Wisconsin originally and a good fish fry is some of the best eatin' around.

We don't eat a lot of fried food, but when we do, DS gets some. We're an all-things-in-moderation kind of family. Well, within reason, anyway.


----------



## kittykat2481 (Nov 7, 2008)

Not all day, every day, but sometimes. Not really french fries, but he does have the occaisional chicken nugget or something.


----------



## lach (Apr 17, 2009)

Do you mean sauteed, or deep fried?

I guess it doesn't really matter, because the answer is yes to both. Not all that often for deep fried food, but I'm in New England and fried seafood is one of the basic pleasures of summer







We eat super healthy at home, so I don't really sweat it when we go out to eat and she gets french fries or something junky like that. We don't go out enough to places that serve that sort of thing for me to lose sleep over it.


----------



## L J (Apr 6, 2006)

Yes. Alabama here, so yeah... lol. We really don't do a lot of fried food at my house, but ds will tear up fried chicken legs when given the opportunity. We eat very consciously 95% of the time, so I don't stress about fried chicken at Grandma's house or fried pickles at our favorite Cajun restaurant.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

No.

We dont eat fast food and dont make it at home, I cant really think of anything in regular restaurants that we order that would be fried....

Ds has allergies though, and is vegetarian, so that eliminates a lot of things.


----------



## echoecho1528 (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes we do here too, but in moderation. My DD has had some weight gain issues and didn't show ANY interest in food other than BM until she was just about 19 months. We were told by a nutritionist and her regular pedi to give her the fattiest food we can that are yummy too to get get more interested in eating. As she grows older and hopefully gains a wider palate, we will be able to eliminate the more unhealthy options, like french fries.


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

DS loves loves LOVES french fries, but won't eat anything else fried, except the occasional piece of popcorn shrimp.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

Sometimes

One of my favorite treats is to fry up some feta and I always let the kids eat some. That's the only deep fried food that we make here at home. They also get chicken nuggets or fries sometimes. I would guess that they probably eat fried food about once or twice a month.


----------



## Dreamy (Jun 1, 2007)

Occasionally. Once a week we'll something like chicken fingers and fries, and we have fried eggs and bacon on weekends.


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

Yep... I make tempura pretty often, General Tso, Felafel etc...


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

Dd is only 18 months and has not had anything fried yet. I want to hold off until at least 2 years. We don't do fast food very often (one every few months), so that pretty much settles that.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Not yet & hopefully not for a long while.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

DS has had deep fried sweet potato fries, which he loves (I do them in the oven at home) I refuse to give him french fries

I don't deep fry at home but I do pan fry some times, like eggs, bacon, chicken, etc

Other fried stuff he has had a few times is fish, general tao chicken and crispy beef when we have ordered Chinese food.


----------



## SuzyLee (Jan 18, 2008)

Sometimes. He loves french fries. We rarely go to fast food restaurants but if we aer traveling it is unavoidable and everything is fried.

Basically he gets fried stuff when DH and I get it- on special occasions (like going to a fair) or for certain meals at restaurants.

ETA: if you include pan frying he gets a lot. Although do you consider it pan frying if you just put a tablespoon of oil in a saucepan to cook stuff? Bc that is how we make stir fry, tofu, meat, fajitas.... everything basically.


----------



## splath (May 18, 2007)

Very rarely. She's never had french fries, but has had sweet potato steak fries, as well as fried fish once. MIL about had a cow when we went out to a restaurant and I didn't want her to give dd french fries


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Yup. We eat McDonalds occasionally and DS1 gets chicken nuggets & french fries. WHenever we're out he eats french fries pretty much - their like his favorite food. At home we make them in the oven, but when we're out I don't care if he eats french fries, chicken nuggets, popcorn shrimp etc. Its not often enough to matter, let alone get stressed out about, IMO :Shrug


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Yeah, sure. We don't eat fast food (well, I cheat occasionally, but not that often, I swear, and THEY don't eat it at all). But I'll fry stuff at home. We eat fried eggs, bacon with no added nitrites, raw-fried potatoes and peppers, breaded fried chicken, fried mozzarella, battered catfish, and a few other things like that, regularly.

We don't restrict fats in our diet, though, so I can't see any reason not to serve fried foods, as long as the fats they're fried in are ones that are traditional fats that are relatively stable at high temperatures.


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

About once every two weeks, yes. Chick and french fries. No transfat though.


----------



## Rowansmama (Feb 17, 2009)

Not at home since I don't make fried foods, but if we're at a restaurant my daughter gets some onion rings or fries as a treat. I figure if we're eating it in front of her, it's not fair to make her eat carrots


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

We don't eat a whole lot of fried foods anyway, but my kids eat what I'm eating. So if it's chicken nuggets and french fries (or sweet potato fries) then yes, they eat fried food.


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

This thread is making me crave sweet potato fries.


----------



## doopamama (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rowansmama* 
I figure if we're eating it in front of her, it's not fair to make her eat carrots









Totally! Our DD1 eats what we do for the most part and once she knows what something is, she will NOT eat something else if french fries (or another much-liked food) is being eaten by us.

Unfortunately a much too-large chunk of our diet this summer was fast food-a by-product of the going so hard from sunup to sundown each day that there was no time to eat homecooked meals. the Ironic part? all summer involved growing our own veggies and selling them at the Pullman market and putting up fencing for our small flock of sheep! the only home-cooked meals we ate for the most part were the ones that we cooked for the harvest crew's lunches at the Organic Farm on the WSU campus... All of our bodies are recovering and our poor diet really showed with DD's weight this fall! we are putting much more love into our bodies now that we have several hundred pounds of Squash to consume somehow before Spring!


----------



## StopThat! (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoopaMama* 
...we have several hundred pounds of Squash to consume somehow before Spring!

I mix squash with some butter/marg, and sauteed garlic and onions and then put it with pasta. Usually with a bit of parm cheese. Taste pretty much like mac and cheese and really looks like it too!


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

Yes. Not every day, but I don't have a problem with some fried food.


----------



## greenemami (Nov 1, 2007)

She will have french fries if we go out to a resturaunt-mostly because I do and I can't very well tell her no, lol. However, we go out maybe once every few months, so it is not very often at all. I do pan fry potatoes/sweet potatoes and other stuff at home in a little bit of olive oil, but I assume that is not really what you are referring to.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Those of you who limit fried foods... May I ask why? It is a fat thing? Or is there some other reason?


----------



## pokeyrin (Apr 3, 2008)

DD who is almost 15 months pretty much eats everything we eat (including spicy foods) unless it's really bad for her like soda pop or anything super sugary.

We tend to eat pretty healthy in our house and so she only gets fried foods if we happen to order or eat out. If the fried food has a lot of breading or is really oil laden I tend to remove the breading before giving it to her.


----------



## Encinalien (Mar 27, 2007)

We fry the sweet potato fries in olive oil. Supposedly it's better for you. Smetimez I cube red potatos with veggie chunks and fry that in olive oil. It costs more for the big bottle of olive oil, but it lasts a long time. What else do I fry? Sometimes I feel like having something fried and I fry a grillers prime veggie burger.
At the restaraunt sure he can have ff or anything else we eat. We eat pretty good.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

sure. I mean, we don't have a deep fryer (would like to get one again, eventually) but we pan fry a lot of things -- and if we go out and something happens to be fried, he eats it.

As long as it's good fats (fried w/healthy oils instead of unhealthy ones) I don't see the problem. We certainly aren't low fat, and we don't feed our toddler differently than ourselves.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

Well my toddler doesn't really eat so...









We don't specifically limit deep fried foods but I think he's had a grand total of three french fries ever. We just don't eat deep fried foods often.

Pan frying/sauteeing though is one of my main forms of cooking. I love stovetop cooking. So, when my toddler eats (rare in and of itself) it is sometimes sauteed food.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Yup. Probably whenever I have it, which isn't often, but it happens. DD also loves chips, which are my weakness!


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

yup. she eats anything we do and we eat fried foods on occasion. not often but at times.


----------



## Brigio (May 18, 2008)

no fast food here- DD eats probably 98% organic. I don't deep fry and I bring her food where ever we go or we choose quality restaurants (local, organic food based) but I'm fine with french fries from a good restaurant. I'm not scared of fat and it isn't the "fat" that worries me... its the quality and type.


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure.


----------



## Lizbiz (Jun 15, 2008)

Yep - but he doesn't get fried foods that often. I guess I don't count stir frying or sauteeing as fried foods. It's almost the only way I cook cause I'm in China and just bought a countertop oven to bake in. I do steam and boil things, of course, but then I add butter or oil or cheese - we like our fats around here!

He's not into french fries or nuggets (strange child!) - or we'd have them more often, to be honest. I don't mind doing a happy meal lunch once a month, but it's really not a treat for my little guy. This boys weakness is chocolate, just like his dad







.


----------



## junipervt (Jul 5, 2007)

yes but not often b/c we don't eat fried food often & we feed her what we eat


----------



## BarnMomma (Dec 12, 2008)

We cook and eat at home 99.9% of the time. When we do eat I try to choose the healthiest restaurants. one thing my son loves if flash fried calamari which I will only let him have if it's not heavily breaded.

I just don't find the idea of frying foods appealing. All that oil? Breading? Just sounds heavy and unhealthy. I also always order healthy items for myself and DH as well so it's not like DS is watching us put away a pound of fries while he eats salmon. We model healthy eating.


----------



## MamaMelis (Oct 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
sure. I mean, we don't have a deep fryer (would like to get one again, eventually) but we pan fry a lot of things -- and if we go out and something happens to be fried, he eats it.

As long as it's good fats (fried w/healthy oils instead of unhealthy ones) I don't see the problem. We certainly aren't low fat, and we don't feed our toddler differently than ourselves.

this









The only food thing I skip entirely is fast food.

This pregnancy I crave NOTHING more than lightly fried calamari with loads of hot cherry peppers, why should I deprive my kids of something I love to eat?


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaMelis* 
this









The only food thing I skip entirely is fast food.

This pregnancy I crave NOTHING more than lightly fried calamari with loads of hot cherry peppers, why should I deprive my kids of something I love to eat?


That reminds me -- my now 4 yo loves calamari and when he was a toddler would get so excited if we ordered it as an appetizer.


----------



## HappyFox05 (Apr 11, 2007)

She eats what we eat, so - yes. We try to stay away from a lot of fried stuff, but we're not fried-free.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

Very occasionally. He's had french fries at a restaurant/pub on a few occasions, and sometimes I'll lightly fry up some tofu or tempeh and toss it into dinner.


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

Everything in moderation. DS adores chicken nuggets (thanks daycare) but we very, very rarely actually let them in the house. He loves fruits and vegetables so I'm not worried.


----------



## cuddlebugger (Dec 16, 2009)

I am doing work with Nestlé and their most recent FITS survey found that 75% of preschoolers are getting too much saturated fat. This could be because toddlers are picky about what they eat. Do you consider saturated fats when choosing what to feed your little ones?


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cuddlebugger* 
I am doing work with Nestlé and their most recent FITS survey found that 75% of preschoolers are getting too much saturated fat. This could be because toddlers are picky about what they eat. Do you consider saturated fats when choosing what to feed your little ones?

No offence to you, cuddlebugger. But am I the only one who finds it ironic that Nestlé apparently cares what our kids eat?
(And yes, my 16-month-old eats the occasional french fry. How could I deny him when we stop at our favorite chip wagon?)


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Yes my kids eat fried stuff, in moderation. Mostly fries because we have gluten issues.

Quote:

Do you consider saturated fats when choosing what to feed your little ones?
No, because I don't buy into the idea that they are bad for us. They are a naturally occurring fat and barring allergies, I don't restrict ANY real, whole food. Actually due to my youngest daughters high level of food intolerance, her diet and mine is made up almost entirely of foods containing high levels saturated fats.


----------



## Down2Earth (Jan 23, 2008)

No fried food from restaurants or fast food. But if I'm making it I don't have a problem with her having it. I guess I'm a little cautious about what restaurants are using to fry their foods and I'm happier when I can control it in my own home.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Yes, in moderation and if it is real food and I know it is not laden with trans fats. . So no chicken nuggets, ever, or fast food but he'll have a piece of good fried chicken if we are somewhere special.

It tends to be hit and miss depending on the texture. He doesn't like super crunchy things.


----------



## Pyrodjm (Jan 9, 2007)

Yep, ocassionally. I made latkes today in fact and DD had a few bites.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cuddlebugger* 
I am doing work with Nestlé and their most recent FITS survey found that 75% of preschoolers are getting too much saturated fat. This could be because toddlers are picky about what they eat. Do you consider saturated fats when choosing what to feed your little ones?

Many of us who have done quite a bit of research on our own into nutrition have come to the conclusion that the "consensus" that saturated fat and dietary cholesterol need to be limited for healthy children and adults is based on very sketchy evidence. The only fats I limit are the polyunsaturated fats that weren't used in "traditional" diets, like canola, for instance. The contention that these fats are "heart-healthy" is based on a leap of logic that I have not found supported by much evidence. Those fats are often rancid, by the time they reach store shelves, so that many of us have become so accustomed to the taste of rancid fat that we don't even recognize the taste as bad anymore. Those are highly refined fats, and I tend to put my efforts into limiting highly refined foods. I carefully limit sugar, for instance, and refined grains. But we eat good locally raised organic animal products freely, and don't worry about those at all, so I see no reason to limit foods fried in natural fats.


----------



## Stephenie (Oct 11, 2007)

DS has food allergies so I couldn't give him these kinds of foods if I wanted to for the most part.

That said, I see no reason to introduce him to foods like that at such a young age... too many kids only want chicken nuggets and fries. He can't want them if he doesn't see them as an option. (not that I think anyone who occasionally gives their kids a happy meal is a bad parent or anything, just my outlook on it.)


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

yes, my kids eat fried foods. Fast food and deep fried stuff is fairly uncommon, but they've had it. We cook food with saturated fat at home (coconut oil, butter) and I feel it is good for them.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cuddlebugger* 
I am doing work with Nestlé and their most recent FITS survey found that 75% of preschoolers are getting too much saturated fat. This could be because toddlers are picky about what they eat. Do you consider saturated fats when choosing what to feed your little ones?

I try to feed my DD whole foods.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megan73* 
No offence to you, cuddlebugger. But am I the only one who finds it ironic that Nestlé apparently cares what our kids eat?
(And yes, my 16-month-old eats the occasional french fry. How could I deny him when we stop at our favorite chip wagon?)

I was wondering this also, perhaps they're making a turn around? Or are they about to launch a new product?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitfulmomma* 
Yes my kids eat fried stuff, in moderation. Mostly fries because we have gluten issues.

No, because I don't buy into the idea that they are bad for us. They are a naturally occurring fat and barring allergies, I don't restrict ANY real, whole food. Actually due to my youngest daughters high level of food intolerance, her diet and mine is made up almost entirely of foods containing high levels saturated fats.

I agree. (also they taste better!)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
Many of us who have done quite a bit of research on our own into nutrition have come to the conclusion that the "consensus" that saturated fat and dietary cholesterol need to be limited for healthy children and adults is based on very sketchy evidence. The only fats I limit are the polyunsaturated fats that weren't used in "traditional" diets, like canola, for instance. The contention that these fats are "heart-healthy" is based on a leap of logic that I have not found supported by much evidence. Those fats are often rancid, by the time they reach store shelves, so that many of us have become so accustomed to the taste of rancid fat that we don't even recognize the taste as bad anymore. Those are highly refined fats, and I tend to put my efforts into limiting highly refined foods. I carefully limit sugar, for instance, and refined grains. But we eat good locally raised organic animal products freely, and don't worry about those at all, so I see no reason to limit foods fried in natural fats.

Have you read Nourishing Traditions? Do you follow a WAPF diet? It's something I'm learning about and find it interesting.

To the OP,
DD gets some fried food but not often, I don't eat it much and she doesn't really like it. Blueberries and oranges on the other hand.....


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 

Have you read Nourishing Traditions? Do you follow a WAPF diet? It's something I'm learning about and find it interesting.


I don't follow that exact diet closely. There's a lot in it that I think is not based on the evidence, either. But I do find a lot of value in the information put out by the WAPF.


----------



## mommy2one0326 (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah I give my daughter fried foods. I try to limit them somewhat.


----------



## Anna's Lovey (Dec 24, 2008)

The last time I gave my toddler fries from a fast food place she broke out in hives for a full 24 hours. I was so close to going to the ER. Never again. (Just as a warning to all you out there who feed their kiddos fries. You just never know what's in those things.)


----------



## iris777888 (Apr 3, 2007)

We cook with oil at home sometimes, like maybe once a week DH will stir fry vegetables for us all, but he's only had deep fried foods a few times ever (falafel and french fries). DS's favorite foods seem to be raw things, mainly fruits.


----------



## luvmybaby333 (Nov 13, 2009)

We pan-fry a lot of things in olive oil (veggies for stews, chili, and such.) We don't deep-fry at home, though. My DD will obviously eat what we are eating. If we happen to go out to eat at a FF restaurant (not a daily occurrence







) she will eat something similar to us then too. No big deal, IMO. We try to eat healthy most of the time. A little fat is nothing to worry about. She's 18 months old and weighs 25 pounds. She is quite healthy and fit. She only drinks water and breast milk. I feel confidant that our occasional deep fried indulgences aren't damaging her horribly.


----------



## lucifugous (Nov 13, 2008)

yes. We eat out rarely not fast food. At a sit-down restaurant, she'll get some of pretty much whatever I am eating. She likes fries so if we were a family that ate out a lot I would maybe try to direct her toward other things as long as possible... but it is a rare treat for us and I think it's fine for her to have a couple fries.


----------



## buttercups.nest (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep...we eat fried foods, and our little one wants whatever we are having. We don't buy chips, pop, etc (unless its movie night) so I don't get upset when we go out to eat. I buy a lot of fruit and veggies week to week and serve them for snack etc. As I am breastfeeding and raising a 2 year old & 3month old I try to model a healthy lifestyle at home, setting an example for the 2 year old. I say its working pretty good...she goes to the fridge, grabs a yogurt, and goes and sits down


----------



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

No. We don't eat fried food either for health reasons.

Not sure how you can deep fry something and not have it create a transfat.
Plus, the oil used in the fryers is disgusting, imo.


----------



## kgianforti (May 22, 2009)

No way!! No soda or fried food!!


----------



## honey-lilac (Jun 30, 2009)

Not that often - but it's not because I'm concerned about the fat per se. We use lots of fat/butter/oil in our cooking.

I just hate to fry anything - it seems like a waste of oil to dump it after, and a pain to clean up, and then the house smells like the oil.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

To the OP: YES! Jack eats what we eat. I do a lot of pan-frying and sauteing at home. He eats fried eggs almost every morning and enjoys the occasional french fry when we're out as well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cuddlebugger* 
I am doing work with Nestlé and their most recent FITS survey found that 75% of preschoolers are getting too much saturated fat. This could be because toddlers are picky about what they eat. Do you consider saturated fats when choosing what to feed your little ones?

My own common sense tells me it's not the quantity of the fats, it's the quality. I think it would be foolish to put my developing child on a low fat diet, but it would also be foolish to let my son consume a lot of vegetable-based oils and refined starches and sugars. His favorite thing to eat is steamed broccoli and green beans, which I always generously butter with good quality, grass-fed butter.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mary-Beth* 
No. We don't eat fried food either for health reasons.

Not sure how you can deep fry something and not have it create a transfat.
Plus, the oil used in the fryers is disgusting, imo.

It's called beef tallow and it's yummy. That being said, I don't deep fry at home because it's too messy and wasteful for the very occasional times I would use it.


----------



## eleonrauis (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes. Everything in moderation.


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

No. We don't make fried food at home.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mary-Beth* 

Not sure how you can deep fry something and not have it create a transfat.
Plus, the oil used in the fryers is disgusting, imo.

I don't think that's true, about the trans fats. A trans fat is by definition an unsaturated fat. So if I'm frying something in tallow or lard, it's not going to somehow "become" a trans fat.

I think you may be referring to the formation of free radicals, which can happen to oils when heated to very high temperatures. That is a good reason to choose fats for deep frying that are more stable at high temperatures.


----------



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

Nearly all fried foods are hydrogenated.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes. I very rarely deep fry (I've made churros twice.. that's about it!) but occasionally shallow-fry wedges, pan-fry fish and so on. I'm moving towards TF principles, so try to use butter, ghee or dripping for frying.

On the rare occasion we get fries in town, she can have some.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mary-Beth* 
Nearly all fried foods are hydrogenated.

Not if I fry them myself.


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
Yes. I very rarely deep fry (I've made churros twice.. that's about it!) but occasionally shallow-fry wedges, pan-fry fish and so on. I'm moving towards TF principles, so try to use butter, ghee or dripping for frying.

On the rare occasion we get fries in town, she can have some.

CHURROS. Smokering, I think I love you. Between this and sci-fi/Joss Whedon/general awesomeness, I think I'm just going to have to move in with you.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Yup.

DD likes a wide variety of foods and I don't mind that some of it is fried. She actually prefers grilled chicken to fried so I'll choose that for her if we're out but other things that are fried I'll share with her. She really likes calamari. She loves french fries. I try to limit her to a few.

At home I never deep fry (too much trouble) and occasionally pan fry something like Southern Fried Chicken.


----------

